# Return of the Silvia whoosh



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Replaced the pump in my Silvia this evening due to gradually dropping pressure.

Total time for the job was 21 minutes and very straightforward, so here is a quick guide.

Tools required - 13mm and 12 mm open spanner, medium size pliers, two philips screwdrivers, one size one and a long size two.

*STEPS*

Isolate from the mains

Lift out water reservoir

Remove top cover - four screws, philips size two

Below the water reservoir there is an angled plate with a slot in it, access and loosen the screw through the slot with the long screwdriver.

There are screws on either side at the top of the bulkhead between the boiler area and reservoir area of the machine, remove these being careful not to drop them into the bowels of the machine.

Gently spread the right and left sides of the stainless steel rear casing and ease it backwards around the angled plate and remove.

Unscrew the angled plate, two screws into the central bulkhead and access the pump area.

Unclip the low pressure return pipe from the pump unit and ease the rubber mounting off the pipe on the pump.

The high pressure side is retained by a 13mm nut, grip the U shaped metal pipe with pliers and loosen the nut and unscrew to free the braided hose.

Lift the pump up and remove the two power cables and slide the overload protection component from the little plastic pocket on the pump.

You can then ease the pump out of the second rubber mounting.

Remove the metal U pipe from the plastic pump output by sliding the 12mm spanner onto the plastic pipe where it has two grooves to hold it still, then unscrew the metal U pipe anticlockwise using the pliers.

Get your new ULKA model E, type EP5 pump ( Ebay £9.99 plus postage) and reverse the procedure to fit.

When you start up for the first time, don`t panic if the pump makes a racket for a few seconds as it is priming and will return to the usual vibe pump noise. If not switch off and check your installation.

My pressure release now goes whoosh into the drip tray again rather than a faint dribbling noise so pressure is back up. Now a bit of grind tweaking will be required as I have had to coarsen the grind over the past few weeks.

Don


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

This is an interesting post, after reading it I replaced one of the Ulka pumps in my espresso machine on Saturday night and couldn't believe the difference - proper espresso again! Seems strange that the pumps lose their pressure - Am going to dismantle the old pump and see if something looks worn.

Richard


----------

